# Destroyer launches on the Clyde ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7114180.stm


----------



## Gill4 (Oct 12, 2010)

*HMS Duncan launch*

Nice snaps from the launch: http://bit.ly/dtnMEb


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

They say this could be the last-ever slipway launch of a ship on the Clyde - the few future Clydebuilt ships (like the Navy's new aircraft carriers) will be fabricated in sections and assembled in a dry dock. Truly the end of an era, if so.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

The BBC newsclip stated the name of the ship launched was HMS Diamond. It was in fact HMS Duncan.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Gents,
This thread was started over 2 years ago - the BBC article is dated 27th November 2007, so Diamond is correct.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

James_C said:


> Gents,
> This thread was started over 2 years ago - the BBC article is dated 27th November 2007, so Diamond is correct.


Oops, well spotted James! My comment referred to HMS Duncan, following on from Gill4's post.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

James_C said:


> Gents,
> This thread was started over 2 years ago - the BBC article is dated 27th November 2007, so Diamond is correct.


I agree that the date was for the Diamond. I was expecting something about HMS Duncan which was launched on the day I made the comment.


----------

